# Contacting London Embassy about Interview date



## arthur_austin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have searched the forums and read countless posts about the interview process in the London Embassy. I am immigrating to Austin, Texas on a Spousal visa. My wife and I have completely all stages and a just over two weeks ago I had the medical and submitted the readiness notification and now awaiting the interview date.

My friend immigrated to Florida last year and informed me that he contacted the London Embassy to enquire about his interview date as he has not received the letter. When he contacted the embassy they actually had assigned him a interview date but had not sent the letter out to him.

I am trying to contact the embassy just in case this has happened to me but all the numbers I have called are just automated services that tell me to visit different websites. I have visited these websites also and unable to find a number to call to talk to an actual person to find out about my interview date. THe numbers that I have called are as follows:

020 7499 9000 and 020 3608 6998

These both are just automated and do not led to an actual person. I have also contacted the Department of State in the US on +1 603 334 0700 but they told me to contact the London Embassy.

Does anyone have a number that I can contact an actual person to enquire about my interview date. I have searched these forums for a couple of hours and unable to find any number.

Any help would be appreciated!

Regards

Arthur


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a search through and couldn't find any other numbers..

When I used the US Embassy in Switzerland there was an e-mail that could be used. Have you had any e-mail correspondence from the Embassy that you could reply to?

It's only been two weeks so depending how busy they are dictates the time you'll get the interview.

I will have a search for you. When I was going through the process, I emailed and said a flight had been booked, it had, and I needed the interview quick sharp.

Sometimes the only thing to do is sit and wait, they will get to you... And, Austin is a great place to be.


----------



## arthur_austin (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for getting back. I actually found a number that you can call to find out about your interview date. Hopefully this number might be of use to someone else:

+1 (202) 485-7600

Press 1 and then 0 to talk to a live operator and quote the case number.

It opens at 8.30am EST / 1.30pm GMT. I called at 1.25pm and got in the queue before hand and it was a 5 minute wait and got my interview date. 13th of December...Friday the 13th.

I am looking forward to Austin greatly!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

How to Contact Us


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

arthur_austin said:


> Thanks for getting back. I actually found a number that you can call to find out about your interview date. Hopefully this number might be of use to someone else:
> 
> +1 (202) 485-7600
> 
> ...


Nice.

Good luck with the "interview"... I was expecting to be in a quiet room and interrogated but it was a few questions at the front desk... Couple of mins and done.


----------

